# Bad Eating Habits (Not eating vs not eating good food)



## Infinite (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok so I and my GF have horrible eating habits. What I mean is ... we tend to ship entire meals and snacks.

I was just curious if other people besides myself tend to find themselves wondering where breakfast and lunch went.

Today was a good example. I tend not to eat breakfast till after I get to work. So today I am traveling to Phoenix so I skip breakfast to get to the airport. I arrive and board my plane. I can't eat in the air they don't really serve food anymore so I wait till I land. Well I land at 3pm... which is way to late for lunch.

So the guy I'm supposed to meet says lets hook up for dinner and I think well I should wait to eat. It is now 9pm and I haven't eatin anything all day. It turns out he didn't land till 8:30 so I'm thinking at this point eating wouldn't be wise as I'm about to sleep.

I swear I really only eat every other day 

--Infy


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 19, 2007)

It's better for your body if you do eat something at regular intervals.  If this means packing along a couple of bagels, some celery sticks, and an apple, then do so.  This way, you can eat while waiting for the plane, or waiting for a document to print, etc.  

Your body will thank you for this.  Trust me.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 20, 2007)

i do the same thing, but with me being annemic its really bad. Yesterday i didnt eat anthing till 5 PM nad then it was half a cup of of noodles (ya know ramen noodles in a cup?) then at 10 i was so shaky that i had to go to taco bell ... mmm real healthy ​


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 20, 2007)

Infinite said:


> I was just curious if other people besides myself tend to find themselves wondering where breakfast and lunch went.


 
I have the same problem. I usually skip breakfast, unless it's some unhealthy muffin or something similar. I rarely eat lunch and don't eat until I get home. Getting back into martial arts has motivated me to do better diet wise, but it's still far from ideal.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 20, 2007)

*Mod Note

Thread move to Health Tips for the Martial Artist forum in order to generate a better response.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator*


----------



## Can (Feb 20, 2007)

Infinite said:


> I swear I really only eat every other day



It's probably not for everyone and it's certainly out of the mainstream, but there are some who think this sort of intermittent fasting is good for you, and there's some science to support the idea:
link

Given your lifestyle, it might be easier to focus more on what you eat than on when.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 20, 2007)

Not eating anything all day is not the best thing to do unless your fasting(correctly). On the other hand if you don't eat or eat very little for a day its not going to kill you(unless you suffer from some medical problem)

The idea is balance. As Hippocrates and the alchemist Ko Hung say"let your medicine be your food and your food be your medicine"
or as Bruce Lee eat what is useful.


----------



## searcher (Feb 20, 2007)

Better to eat soemthing and at least save a little bit of your body from self-canibalization.  It may not be the best thing, but it is better than the alternative.   Your metabolism will slow and it will eat more of your muscles.  This will lead to increased body fat and more lethal problems to follow.


I am a firm believer in moderation mixed with the proper food types.    The right food in the right amount at the right time will lead to a very healthy life.  5-7 small meals, whole grain foods, no sweats, 1g per pound of protein, little to no saturated fat, no carbonated beverages or calories from liquid(with theexceptionof milk).   Take your weight times ten and add 300-500 calories depending on activity.


This is what I try to do.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 20, 2007)

searcher said:


> Better to eat soemthing and at least save a little bit of your body from self-canibalization.  It may not be the best thing, but it is better than the alternative.   Your metabolism will slow and it will eat more of your muscles.  This will lead to increased body fat and more lethal problems to follow.
> 
> 
> I am a firm believer in moderation mixed with the proper food types.    The right food in the right amount at the right time will lead to a very healthy life.  5-7 small meals, whole grain foods, no sweats, 1g per pound of protein, little to no saturated fat, no carbonated beverages or calories from liquid(with theexceptionof milk).   Take your weight times ten and add 300-500 calories depending on activity.
> ...



Yes but do you ENJOY eating? 

I have no idea how to augment my eating style to take all that into account.

--Infy


----------



## mijemi (Feb 21, 2007)

It will probably be hard to change your eating habits when you're so used to skipping meals. Your body gets into its little routine and you get used to eating when you always do (or don't in your case?). I'm no nutritionist but you've got to know it's not healthy to do this regularly - so you need to force yourself to eat sometimes. Maybe just little bits at first and eventually your appetite will probably increase so that you won't be able to skip meals or your stomach will let everyone know you're hungry! 

Make sure you buy healthy snack food when you do the groceries too - this may sound obvious but a lot of people don't plan the grocery list enough to eat well during the week.


----------



## Can (Feb 21, 2007)

searcher said:


> Better to eat soemthing and at least save a little bit of your body from self-canibalization. It may not be the best thing, but it is better than the alternative. Your metabolism will slow and it will eat more of your muscles. This will lead to increased body fat and more lethal problems to follow.


 
This is not true of intermittent fasting as long as you avoid restricting calories.  The trick making up for the calories you missed once you start eating again.  (Another trick is making up the calories while not eating crap.)  Your body has plenty of stored enegy to tap before it starts "self-canibalizing" muscle tissue.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 21, 2007)

Since I stopped eating breakfast and lunch for a few years, I gained in Weight. I went to a docter(also because I have an over reacting stomach) and he told me that eating breakfast will help your body as it will encourage the digestionsystem and helps cleaning the body. For the Digestion you need Energy so you will actually slim if you eat at certain points of the day. (dont over do it)

The best thing to do is to eat grains in the morning when you wake up to bring upo your digestion, a piece of Fruit around 10 O'clock and lunch around 13 o'clock which must also contain grainlike food. Around 15 o'clock another piece of food and than not later than 19 o'clock dinner. 
The times are based on an 8 to 17 O'clock job. 

I know it is hard, I think the most hardest for me is to eat breakfast and that is really the most important meal of the day. I feel better when I do eat the breakfast but the habbit of not eating it is very strong so I still dont do it very oft.  

It would be better for you if you just try it for a few weeks but like I said it is hard if you are not used to it. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 21, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Yes but do you ENJOY eating?
> 
> I have no idea how to augment my eating style to take all that into account.
> 
> --Infy


 
Just a small Tip:

You could start to eat only 1 or 2 crackers in the morning, they are not heavy on your stomach and you can put something on it that you really like. Make a sort of fantasy cracker out of it with salat parts and a piece of cheese or a piece of boiled Ham or whatever. Or just eat a little bowl of milk with light serial, goes fast and is not heavy on the stomach also.  

This is what I try and it truly helps, I only forget to buy it and than I do skip breakfast for days again without missing it. This is where I am still working on.


----------



## searcher (Feb 21, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Yes but do you ENJOY eating?
> 
> I have no idea how to augment my eating style to take all that into account.
> 
> --Infy


 
I do enjoy eating, but I understand that it is only for sustainance(sp?).


The way I got myself into this style of eating was to study nutrition and I used the book ABS Diet by David Zynzhenco.   It gave me a good base to work from.


----------

